# $100 per hour for IB FX help in Melbourne



## francisp (7 November 2010)

I have just joined IB and want to trade some forex futures contracts for the mid to long term on a margin account.

If there is anyone who trades with TWS in an IB account that can help me get going in setting up my screen and navigating TWS, and lives in Melbourne Australia I will pay $100per hour for the help and advice.

Cheers


----------



## Pager (7 November 2010)

Spend an hour reading about TWS and save yourself $100, it really isn’t that complicated, maybe take you 10 mins to sort it out otherwise call the IB help desk, its a Sydney number and connects to HK, ive always found them friendly and helpful.


----------



## sails (7 November 2010)

sails said:


> Why not try IB's webinars to help you for free?
> 
> http://www.interactivebrokers.com/en/pagemap/pagemap_webinars.php





Francisp, I replied to your exact same post in one of the existing IB threads and have copied my reply above.

I find it strange you didn't bother to reply and yet start a new thread with the same post, word for word.  I don't think posting the exact post more than once in different threads is permitted at ASF.

I went to the effort of finding the webinar page at IB for you.  I am starting to wonder if you don't actually want to help yourself.  

$100 per hour is quite a lot of money just to get someone to show you what to do when IB offers a lot of help.  I hope this isn't a scam of some sort.

My apologies if I have read this incorrectly.


----------



## francisp (7 November 2010)

I didn't reply to your post because I found it patronising.

I am very busy and have time constraints and this is the easiest way to get some advice. 

Thank you for your concern.


----------



## sails (7 November 2010)

francisp said:


> I didn't reply to your post because I found it patronising.
> 
> I am very busy and have time constraints and this is the easiest way to get some advice.
> 
> Thank you for your concern.




lol - that's a strange way to treat people who honestly try to help save you money and take the time to point you in the right direction.  I thought you were genuine in your request for help and I responded accordingly.

Patronising indeed...

If you are so busy, how on earth are you planning to find the time to trade forex?  If someone else is going to set it all up for you, what will you do when something doesn't work and you have no idea what is going on?  Sue the person who set it up?  Not sure what you are really wanting here.  Your responses are are giving cause for extreme caution, IMO.


----------



## Julia (7 November 2010)

francisp said:


> I didn't reply to your post because I found it patronising.



Patronising???   From Sails??   Impossible.


----------



## pixel (7 November 2010)

Julia said:


> Patronising???   From Sails??   Impossible.




Now that some 190 members (number most likely growing) have read about IB FX, one or two may actually start researching them and look at their product offering. Possibly one or two sign up as new clients?

Mission accomplished ???


----------



## sammy84 (7 November 2010)

pixel said:


> Now that some 190 members (number most likely growing) have read about IB FX, one or two may actually start researching them and look at their product offering. Possibly one or two sign up as new clients?
> 
> Mission accomplished ???




I don't think, well at least I hope, that IB would bother with such practices. 

You will learn more from webinars then by paying someone $100 per hour.


----------



## satanoperca (8 November 2010)

Geez you guys a little over the top. 

He just wants to get some assistance setting up IB, what is the big deal and he is willing to offer a reasonable rate. He did not ask for people to save him money or tell him how easy it was.

I think his request was fair and reasonable, I hope you find someone to assist you francisp. 

Cheers


----------



## Governor (8 November 2010)

If you don’t have time to learn the basics...You don’t have time to trade forex!


----------



## francisp (8 November 2010)

Governor said:


> If you don’t have time to learn the basics...You don’t have time to trade forex!




I'm not a trader.. I want to buy and hold fx options for the mid to long term.
As I said in my post.

What is it with you guys. Some of you sound paranoid and overly aggressive.

By the way. I viewed the "webinars" If you think you can learn anything from that in ten minutes you're a moron.


----------



## Governor (8 November 2010)

I’m sorry if I sounded pessimistic, paranoid or overly aggressive. Good luck with your plans, I hope you find someone who can help you


----------

